# MIDDLE SCHOOL: THE WORST YEARS OF MY LIFE arrives on Digital HD December 20 and Blu-ray, DVD, and On Demand January 3



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> The Best-Selling Book Series Comes Alive on Digital HD December 20 and on Blu-ray™ and DVD January 3 from Lionsgate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

